# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Suomi-rata

## laurira

Suunnittelu on alkanut

"Suomi-rata Oy on aloittanut Helsingistä Tampereelle menevän radan suunnittelun. Suunnitteluvaihtoehtoina on julkisuudessa ollut ratayhteys Tampereelle nykyistä junarataa myötäillen. Toisena vaihtoehtona on linjaus, jossa rakennetaan suora niin sanottu tunnin rata Helsingistä Tampereelle. Tämä rata ohittaisi Kanta-Hämeen kaupungit Hämeenlinnan ja Riihimäen kaukaa."

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12098664


https://suomirata.fi/

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

On siis kaksi perusvaihtoehtoa: vanha (nykyistä Päärataa hyödyntävä) ja uusi (kokonaan uudella linjauksella). Vetämällä reitti viivoittimella Lentoasemalta Tampereelle se kulkisi aluksi Hangonradalle asti moottoritien kupeessa, sen jälkeen hivenen lännempänä sekä ylittäisi Pääradan ja moottoritien jossakin Iittalan tienoilla. Sen jälkeen tulee kuitenkin vastaan Vanajavesi ja Rapolanharju, kumpikin ylittämätön este kulttuurihistoriallisista syistä. Ellei ruveta kaivamaan tunnelia, tarvitaan toinen linjaus. Todennäköisestä helpoiten se löytyy moottoritien kupeesta, aivan kuten Kerava-Lahti oikoradalla.

Funktionaalisesti kumpikin vaihtoehto on oikeastaan samanlainen: kaksi uutta raidetta koko matkalle, jolloin (suur)nopealle ja hitaammalle liikenteelle on oma raideparinsa. Niiden ominaisuudet  erityisesti raiteiden kallistus mutkissa  voidaan räätälöidä liikennetyypin mukaan. Erillinen linjaus olisi hivenen lyhyempi ja kaarresäde voisi olla esimerkiksi ranskalaisten suurnopeusratojen (LGV) 3300-4000 m sallien ainakin huippunopeuden 320 km/h. Nykyisellä Pääradalla kaarresäteet ovat enimmäkseen 1500-1700 m mutta paikoin alle 1000 m. Kuinka paljon pystytään oikomaan kohtuullisella vaivalla ja hinnalla? 
Juha

----------


## laurira

> On siis kaksi perusvaihtoehtoa: vanha (nykyistä Päärataa hyödyntävä) ja uusi (kokonaan uudella linjauksella). Vetämällä reitti viivoittimella Lentoasemalta Tampereelle se kulkisi aluksi Hangonradalle asti moottoritien kupeessa, sen jälkeen hivenen lännempänä sekä ylittäisi Pääradan ja moottoritien jossakin Iittalan tienoilla. Sen jälkeen tulee kuitenkin vastaan Vanajavesi ja Rapolanharju, kumpikin ylittämätön este kulttuurihistoriallisista syistä. Ellei ruveta kaivamaan tunnelia, tarvitaan toinen linjaus. Todennäköisestä helpoiten se löytyy moottoritien kupeesta, aivan kuten Kerava-Lahti oikoradalla.
> 
> Funktionaalisesti kumpikin vaihtoehto on oikeastaan samanlainen: kaksi uutta raidetta koko matkalle, jolloin (suur)nopealle ja hitaammalle liikenteelle on oma raideparinsa. Niiden ominaisuudet  erityisesti raiteiden kallistus mutkissa  voidaan räätälöidä liikennetyypin mukaan. Erillinen linjaus olisi hivenen lyhyempi ja kaarresäde voisi olla esimerkiksi ranskalaisten suurnopeusratojen (LGV) 3300-4000 m sallien ainakin huippunopeuden 320 km/h. Nykyisellä Pääradalla kaarresäteet ovat enimmäkseen 1500-1700 m mutta paikoin alle 1000 m. Kuinka paljon pystytään oikomaan kohtuullisella vaivalla ja hinnalla? 
> Juha


Turun tunnin suunnitteluperuste nopeudessa on 300 km/t. Saa nähdä mikä Suomi-radalle tulee ?

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Uusi linjaus kannattaa tehdä mahdollisimman korkeatasoisena. Euroopan suurnopeusradoilla, varsinkin Ranskassa, kaupallinen huippunopeus on 320 km/h. Teknisesti voidaan ajaa noin 10 % nopeammin. Jää vähän pelivaraa tulevaisuuteen. 40 vuoden kuluttua saattaa olla tarve liikkua vieläkin nopeammin, joten linjauksessa saattaisi kannattaa varautua jopa huippunopeuteen 400 km/h!

Saatavilla olevan kaluston perusteella nopeusvaihtoehdot ovat 200 km/h (nykykalusto eli vertailuvaihtoehto 0+), 250 (uusi, melkein suurnopeusjuna) ja 320 (varsinainen suurnopeuskalusto). Näiden välisiä nopeuseroja kuvaa matka-aika Helsingistä Ouluun: 5, 4 tai 3 tuntia. Nämä kulkuajat sopivat hyvin vakioaikatauluun eli liikennöidään vähintään kahden tunnin välein. Lyhyempi matka-aika mahdollistaisi jopa tuntirytmin.

320 km/h koko reitillä tulisi toki erittäin kalliiksi, joten Pohjanmaalla on varmaan tyydyttävä alempaan tasoon. Toisaalta Helsinki-Tampere on hyvin lyhyt suurnopeusyhteys. Siksi sama taso kannattaisi jatkaa Seinäjoelle asti. Parkanonrata on melkein suora ja hyväkuntoinen, joten tason nosto olisi suhteellisen edullista. Tällaisessa hybridimallissa ajettaisiin siis Helsingistä Seinäjoelle 320 km/h noin 1½ tunnissa ja sieltä Ouluun 2-2½ tunnissa (250/200 km/h). 
Juha

----------


## ettäjaa

Suomirata on julkaissut selvitykset Lentorata-Tampere -suurnopeusradasta ja Riihimäki-Tampere -välin kehittämisestä sekä Suomiradan linjausvaihtoehtojen vertailun, joka sisältää ensimmäisen kahden selvityksen sisältöjen vertailun. Suurnopeusradan hinta olisi noin 3mrd ja pääradan tuplauksen 1mrd. Vertailussa todetaan, että suurnopeusradan hyöty-kustannussuhde olisi 0,15-0,18 (220km/h HK 0,17, 250km/h HK 0,18, 300km/h HK 0,15) ja, että pääradan tuplaus (Sn250) ei olisi kannattavaa.

Matka-ajat ovat tällaisia:
*Vaihtoehto*
*Matka-aika (HKI-TPE)*

Nyt
1:33

Vertailu
1:28

Pääradan tuplaus 250km/h
1:20

Suurnopeusrata 200km/h
1:12

Suurnopeusrata 250km/h
1:02

Suurnopeusrata 300km/h
0:56



Vertailuvaihtoehto sisältää lentoradan ja Pasila-Riihimäki vaiheet 1 ja 2.

----------


## j-lu

> Suurnopeusradan hinta olisi noin 3mrd ja pääradan tuplauksen 1mrd. Vertailussa todetaan, että suurnopeusradan hyöty-kustannussuhde olisi 0,15-0,18 (220km/h HK 0,17, 250km/h HK 0,18, 300km/h HK 0,15) ja, että pääradan tuplaus (Sn250) ei olisi kannattavaa.


Nyt on taas haasteita ymmärtää selvityshenkilöiden selvitystyön selvitysmuotoiluja. Miksi pääradan tuplauksesta todetaan ilman HK-lukua, ettei ole kannattavaa ja uudesta linjauksesta todetaan HK-luvun kera, että on erittäin kannattamatonta?

----------


## 339-DF

Jotenkin on vaikea kuvitella, että valtio alkaisi tällaiseen käyttämään miljardeja. Lentoradassa on vielä pointtinsa, että saadaan syötettyä Tampere ja Jyväskylä junateitse Helsinki-Vantaalle, mutta miljardeja euroja siitä, että Tampereelta pääsee puoli tuntia nopeammin Pasilaan ei kyllä ole millään järkevällä tavalla perusteltavissa.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Miksi pääradan tuplauksesta todetaan ilman HK-lukua, ettei ole kannattavaa ja uudesta linjauksesta todetaan HK-luvun kera, että on erittäin kannattamatonta?


Koska uuden linjauksesta tulee hyötyjä ja pääradan tuplauksesta ei. Toisin sanoen pääradan HK-luku olisi negatiivinen, jos se laskettaisiin. Jos jotakuta kiinnostaa niin tarkka arvo olisi -0.51.

Niille jotka eivät tiedä, tässä vielä lyhyesti selitettynä miten hyöty-kustannuslaskelmat toimivat: Kustannukset sisältävät radan rakentamisesta koituvat kustannukset. Hyödyt sisältävät liikennöintikustannusten muutoksen, lipputulojen muutoksen, matkustajien matka-aikasäästöt, onnettomuuskustannusten muutoksen, päästökustannusten muutoksen, kunnossapitokustannusten muutoksen ja muuta. Tuossa olivat tärkeimmät. Nuo luvut yleensä lasketaan 30 vuoden ajalta ja sitten ne suhteutetaan rakentamiskustannuksiin. Jos matka-aikasäästöt, suuremmat lipputulot jne. ovat enemmän kuin liikennöintikustannukset, kunnossapitokustannukset jne. HK-luku on positiivinen. Jos tuo erotus 30 vuoden ajalta on enemmän kuin rakentamiskustannukset, HK-luku on enemmän kuin 1. Käytännössä rata siis maksaa itsensä takaisin alle 30 vuodessa, jos HK-luku on yli 1.

----------


## killerpop

Näissä Suomi-radan uusissa linjausvaihtoehdoissa ärsyttävästi korostuu hesakeskeisyys. Ihan kuin kaikki Tampereelta ja sitä pohjoisempaa olis haluavia juurikin kulkemaan Vantaan lentokentälle tai juurikin hesan ytimeen.
Joka tapauksessa suurimmat häviäjät ovat radanvarsipaikkakunnat ja veronmaksajat, jos jokin uusista linjausvaihtoehdoista otetaan käyttöön.

Jotenkin myös tuntuu liioitellulta, että Tamperehesa olisi tärkeä tavaraliikenteen väylä. Toki ne muutama harva runko mitkä siellä kulkevat, tietty vaatii tasapainoilua sitten henkilöliikenteen kanssa.

Ei jatkoon.

----------


## aulis

En ymmärrä tätä aika usein kuultavaa murhetta siitä, kuinka uusi suurnopeusrata olisi harmiksi nykyisen radan varrella oleville paikkakunnille. Radaltahan vapautuu kapasiteettia ja näillä paikkakunnilla pysähtyvää liikennettä voidaan tällöin helpommin lisätä, jos kysyntää on. Tässä Suomi-radan selvityksessä oletettiin, että vanhaa rataa kulkee tunnin välein IC-juna ja lisäksi lähijuna joinakin tunteina.

----------


## 8.6

> Jotenkin on vaikea kuvitella, että valtio alkaisi tällaiseen käyttämään miljardeja. Lentoradassa on vielä pointtinsa, että saadaan syötettyä Tampere ja Jyväskylä junateitse Helsinki-Vantaalle, mutta miljardeja euroja siitä, että Tampereelta pääsee puoli tuntia nopeammin Pasilaan ei kyllä ole millään järkevällä tavalla perusteltavissa.


Mielestäni Lentoradan ainut hyöty on se, että välityskyky Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä kasvaa, koska Keravalta etelään ei mahtuisi helposti edes kolmatta raidetta (kaupunkirataa ei lasketa). Matkustajista vain pieni osa on matkalla Lentoasemalle. Luultavasti Tikkurila parempine vaihtoyhteyksineen sopii pysähdyspaikaksi useammalle matkustajalle kuin syrjässä sijaitseva Lentoasema etenkin, kun Riiihimäelläkään ei voi vaihtaa suurimmasta osasta kaukojunista.

----------


## j-lu

> Koska uuden linjauksesta tulee hyötyjä ja pääradan tuplauksesta ei. Toisin sanoen pääradan HK-luku olisi negatiivinen, jos se laskettaisiin. Jos jotakuta kiinnostaa niin tarkka arvo olisi -0.51.


Väärin laskettu! Tietysti jos oletetaan, että vuonna 2060 VR:n monopoli(hinnat) ja matkustajamäärät eivät kasva, niin täysin mahdollista, että rakennusaikaiset haitat ovat suuremmat kuin lisäraiteiden tuomat hyödyt. Silloin hankkeen vaikutukset olisivat negatiiviset. Toisaalta jos olettaa esimerkiksi Ruotsin tai Englannin mukaan kilpailun vapauduttua matkustajamäärän kaksinkertaistumista ja pystyy laskemaan ihmisten matkustusvalinnan toteutumisen mahdollistamiselle jonkin arvon itsessään matka-aikahyödyn sijaan, niin vaikea uskoa negatiiviseen hk-lukuun.

Yhtä kaikki, pointti oli enemmänkin, että kaikki tarkastellut vaihtoehdot ovat kannattamattomia. Minäkin voin lahjoittaa jokaisesta valtion tililleni syytämästä eurosta 20 senttiä hyväntekeväisyyteen, muttei se valtion näkökulmasta tee silti järkeväksi antaa minulle mitään saati 5 miljardia. Kyse on kannattamattomasta investoinnista.

Tämän tyyppisissä hanketarkasteöuissa olisi järkevää olla aina tarkkaan mietitty 0+ vaihtoehto tai useampia, eli mitä tavoitellaan ja miten nykytilannetta voisi kohentaa eniten vähimmällä. Jos keskeinen tavoite on lentokenttäyhteys pohjoisesta tuleville, niin paljonko maksaa kääntää raiteet Korsosta Leinelään, paljonko matka-ajasta saadaan höylättyä vaihdon poistamisella ja mitkä ovat kustannukset karvalakkimallilla. Saattaa esim olla 15 min ja 200M, mutta tekeekö sekään hankkeesta vielä kannattavaa, riittääkö matkustajamäärät?

----------


## ettäjaa

> Väärin laskettu!


Ei se vain ole väärin laskettu. Linjausvaihtoehtojen vertailu -dokumentissa sivulla 58 löytyy näissä laskelmissa käytetyt luvut. Jos haluat tietää niistä hieman enemmän, selitykset löytyvät aikaisemmilta sivuilta.

Joka tapauksessa tuplauksen hinta rakentamiskustannuksissa on 1114,2m ja hyödyt ovat -566,6m. Jos ei nyt oteta huomioon rakentamisen aikaisia haittoja (-216,8m), hyödyistä tulee -349,8m. Tällöin HK-luku olisi -0,31 eli edelleen negatiivinen.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Selvityksissä pistää silmiin niiden peruslähtökohtien ero. Uuden radan kohdalla minimikaarresäde on 5000 m eli samaa tasoa kuin useimmilla suurnopeusradoilla. Sen pitäisi mahdollistaa ainakin huippunopeus 320 km/h. Nykyisessä Riihimäki-Tampere linjauksessa nopeudella 220 km/h kaarresäde olisi 3000 m, 250 km/h 4000 m ja 300 km/h 8000 m. Nämä arvot ovat aivan ylimitoitettuja. Esimerkiksi viimeinen vastaa saksalaisen Hannover-Wurzburg suurnopeusradan mitoitusta. Siellä kallistus mutkissa on kuitenkin vain 65 mm, mikä sallii tavarajunien liikennöinnin öisin. Pääradalla uusilla raiteilla kulkee vain henkilöjunia, joten voidaan käyttää tarvittaessa maksimikallistusta 160 mm. Ranskan suurnopeusradoilla minimikaarresäde on 4000 m ja kaupallinen huippunopeus 320 km/h. Kummassakaan tutkimuksessa ei mainita, mitä kallistusta kaarteissa käytetään. 
Nykyiseen linjaukseen tukeutuvassa ratkaisussa perusongelma ovat nopeusrajoitukset asemien kohdalla. Nopeat rataosuudet jäävät hyvin lyhyiksi. Jos Hämeessä halutaan tätä ratkaisua, oikominen ja nopeutus pitäisi toteuttaa myös liikennepaikkojen läpi. Toinen vajavaisuus on Kerava-Riihimäki väli. Vaikka sinne on tulossa kaksi uutta raidetta, niiden huippunopeus on vain 200 km/h. Lisäksi Kytömaalla Lentoradan liitoksessa nopeusrajoitus on 80 km/h.
Jos Lentoasemalta Tampereelle (noin 171 km) voisi ajaa koko matkan 250 km/h, matka-aika olisi noin 50 min (ml. kiihdytykset ja pelivara 10 %). Madolliset hidastukset Riihimäen, Hämeenlinnan ja Toijalan kohdilla voisivat kukin lisätä aikaa noin kahdella minuutilla. Helsingistä Lentoasemalle vie ehkä 16 min (ml. pysähdykset), joten kokonaismatka-aika Hki-Tpe olisi 66-72 minuuttia.
Juha

----------


## j-lu

> Ei se vain ole väärin laskettu. Linjausvaihtoehtojen vertailu -dokumentissa sivulla 58 löytyy näissä laskelmissa käytetyt luvut. Jos haluat tietää niistä hieman enemmän, selitykset löytyvät aikaisemmilta sivuilta.
> 
> Joka tapauksessa tuplauksen hinta rakentamiskustannuksissa on 1114,2m ja hyödyt ovat -566,6m. Jos ei nyt oteta huomioon rakentamisen aikaisia haittoja (-216,8m), hyödyistä tulee -349,8m. Tällöin HK-luku olisi -0,31 eli edelleen negatiivinen.


No nyt kun lukaisin, niin laskelma on vielä enemmän höpöhöpöä kuin oletin. "Henkilöliikenteen tuottajan ylijäämän muutos". Ei jeesuskristus mitä soopaa. Freudilainen, että yksikössä. Mutta aivan tarpeetonta ottaa liikennehankkeen kannattavuustarkasteluun tällaisia lottopalloja. Lisäävät epävarmuutta, eivät tuo lisäarvoa. 

Kuluttajan ylijäämä on se mikä ratkaisee ja sitä joko on tai ole riittävästi jakaa radan pitäjän, liikenteen tuottajan ja kuluttajan itsensä kesken. 

Mielenkiintoinen huomio herkkyystarkasteluissa on se, että vanhan linjauksen lipunhinnoilla on merkittävä vaikutus uuden linjan matkustajamääriin. Melko maltillinen vitosen alennus pääradalla vie puolitoista miljoonaa matkaa suurinopeuksiselta Suomiradalta. Jos matkustajaliikenteeseen saadaan kilpailua seuraavien vuosikymmenien aikana kilpailua, niin lipun keskihinta saattaa pudota jopa enemmän kuin vitosen.

----------

